# My son's first cyclo-cross race



## BrumJim (5 Sep 2021)

For those that are taking an interest, my 8-year-old son has been enjoying his cycling, including the local Beacon RCC academy sessions and big adventures with his Dad (me!).

Today he did his first CX race, as part of the West Midlands Cyclo-Cross League.

First time we did this, so we were the last to register, and had missed the practice / course scoping session. Which was clearly evident when the starting whistle went, and within a few seconds he had gone from back row of the grid to very last as he tried to grind a far-too-high gear whilst everyone else shot off. This didn't phase him, and he started to pick up places very quickly, and continued to do so through the race as his stamina got him past many riders who he could only just match for pace at the start. He ended up 12th in a field of 22, getting faster as the race went on - fastest lap was 6/9.

Had a great time, and up for some more, but he complained that there wasn't enough mud for it to be a real cyclo-cross race!


----------



## DCLane (5 Sep 2021)

Well done to little @BrumJim - he'll get better and learn more as it goes. Then he'll be asking for a spare pit bike and pit wash


----------



## alicat (5 Sep 2021)

Sounds like you boht had fun!


----------



## Archie_tect (5 Sep 2021)

Well done Little Jim!


----------



## BrumJim (5 Sep 2021)

Updated - 12th out of 22 starters.


----------



## Arrowfoot (5 Sep 2021)

I had no idea that they had cycling kits that size for kids. And they look good. Impressive, both the kid and the kit.


----------



## dave r (5 Sep 2021)

Well done, and he enjoyed it which is the important bit.


----------



## DRM (5 Sep 2021)

Excellent, sounds like he had a great day, as for the mud theres plenty of time for that yet!


----------



## ColinJ (5 Sep 2021)

Great effort! 

I reckon that he would go faster with his saddle a bit higher though... In the middle picture he is standing several inches off the saddle in the position that a rider would normally be sitting in.


----------



## numbnuts (5 Sep 2021)

well done


----------



## steven1988 (5 Sep 2021)

Welcome to the world of being a CX parent, unfortunately it only gets more expensive and time consuming from here on in. 

my eldest is now in Youth with 2 bikes pressure washer and everything else that goes with it. 

My Daughter did her first race yesterday in Notts and Derby


----------



## BrumJim (6 Sep 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Great effort!
> 
> I reckon that he would go faster with his saddle a bit higher though... In the middle picture he is standing several inches off the saddle in the position that a rider would normally be sitting in.


Thank you. Will take your advice.


----------



## palinurus (6 Sep 2021)

BrumJim said:


> ... but he complained that there wasn't enough mud for it to be a real cyclo-cross race!



Early season races are often pretty dry/ firm. Usually waiting for November for proper mud season in the UK, mid-late October possible mud conditions depending on weather. Come November though the ground tends to stay wet.


----------



## palinurus (6 Sep 2021)

BrumJim said:


> He ended up 11th in a field of 22, getting faster as the race went on - fastest lap was 6/7



Good work!


----------



## matticus (6 Sep 2021)

BrumJim said:


> Had a great time, and up for some more, but he complained that there wasn't enough mud for it to be a real cyclo-cross race!
> 
> 
> View attachment 607752


An impressive fan-club for his first race👍


----------



## pawl (10 Oct 2021)

BrumJim said:


> For those that are taking an interest, my 8-year-old son has been enjoying his cycling, including the local Beacon RCC academy sessions and big adventures with his Dad (me!).
> 
> Today he did his first CX race, as part of the West Midlands Cyclo-Cross League.
> 
> ...




Well done him


----------

